# Cite Europ is not safe!



## quartet

hi
Having asked about the place before I feel I have to set the record straight!
Illegal immigrants roam the car park in broad daylight trying to board the underside of buses!
I watched 2 black guys yesterday hiding behind bushes next to the buses and 10 metres away from my van. As soon as the passengers went inside they went under the bus looking for places to hide and only ran off when disturbed. Rows M to R of the car park. They had several attempts over a period of about an hour, were not phased by the presence of MHs. 
Maybe i should not have been surprised to find on returning to UK that
my Smart trailer had been tampered with, causing the jockey wheel to bottom and distort on the way home and my car ramps had been stolen! I know I should have checked but it was 1 am and in a monsoon! with undesirables about! I would have left earlier but had sampled the local brew! I for one will never go back there!. Please take care to keep away from the buses area! If these guys are willing to hang underneath a bus, they have little to fear from the likes of me!
Keep safe
Barry


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have used cite europe on four occasions this year andd have not witnessed anything like you have described.
In fact we saw Police patrols each night that we stayed there in April and July
I do not know where the busses area is. We go straight to the dedicated MH parking.

Dave p


----------



## zack

Agree with you Dave never had any problems parking here.Always useful to do your shopping either on the way out or back . The only problem we have had is the number of cars that decide to park around you.


----------



## KeithChesterfield

The Bus parking and the MH parking are about a couple of hundred metres from each other - aren't they?


----------



## aldra

Well they probably couldn't hang under a motor home

Cant see why they would need your car ramps, maybe thought they could hide in the car

Just feel so sad that people would risk their lives hanging under a bus, they need to be so desperate 

something is not right in our world

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP

I have stayed there many times and never had any problems.The bus/coach parking area ( not intended for MH's) is actually right next to the court buildings and National and local police headquarters that has constant activity day and night so I suspect the problem by the original poster is a one off.Why didn't they call the police ????.I would have done that as the police and Eurotunnel security are on the lookout for illegals all the time.
This place has always suprised me at how peaceful it can be given its location.


----------



## bellabee

Stayed in the part designated for motorhomes for a couple of nights at the beginning and end of our recent trip (Aug-Sept). Saw no suspicious behaviour at all, and felt really safe on both occasions. Plenty of other motorhomes around. Would happily stay there again.


----------



## philoaks

We stayed there twice in July, once on the way out and again on the way back. Amazed how quiet it was, no sign of any problems at all where we were. Mind you there weren't any buses any where near us, just lots of other MH's. I think the bus area was right at the other end of the car park, probably a couple of hundred yards away.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We too used it recently and had no problems, nor saw anything to concern us. 


Chris


----------



## Autoquest

We used it recently and felt very safe and relaxed, no problem at all. I suspect the OP wasn't in the right place


----------



## bognormike

We were there yesterday afternoon - shopping in Carrefour -, and we didn't see anything (was that you pulled in just when we were pulling away -about 5pm local time?). I haven't like that parking area for a while, and don't stop over there mainly because it's just a car park... :roll: . Having said that the security fencing for the tunnel area is just next door, so any illegals trying to get to the UK may just be shuffling around trying to get a passge to the streets paved with gold :roll:


----------



## BrianJP

Just in case anybody didn't read all of my previous post.If you stay there and there are problems (unlikely !) call the police . THEY ARE ONLY NEXT DOOR. AND SEEM VERY ACTIVE.


----------



## mikebeaches

Stayed overnight last Wednesday - no problems whatsoever.

However, was surprised that when we went to bed there were perhaps 8 other motorhomes and two or three cars in the vicinity. But at about 4am a number of French registered cars started arriving. And by morning - say about 7am - (as opposed to the middle of the night) the motorhome parking was half full of cars. Completely puzzled as to what that was all about? The cars did not appear to have any occupants when got up.

When we went through UK immigration to access the shuttle the guy asked if we'd slept in the van overnight. Also asked where we'd stayed. We told him and he was just about to wave us through when the garage at the rear of the motorhome caught his eye. "Oh, hang on a moment, can I have a look in that locker" - and with that he popped out of his booth to inspect inside the garage after I'd unlocked it. Thankfully, there was nothing untoward inside!


----------



## Techno100

One thing to learn is if you didn't know already is check your trailer before setting off after any stop even if only to check it still has air in the tires.

I'm not deterred and I don't recollect any buses there either?


----------



## Zepp

We stayed there in July of this year never had any problems


----------



## bellabee

I think the cars which arrive on the car park in the early morning are vehicles belonging to workers at Cite Europe.


----------



## raynipper

We parked up in the general car park at Cherbourg last week seeing family off back to Uk. As we came out there must have been 15 to 20 eastern Europeans sprawled out on the grass having lunch. 
This was between boats so they know the times to board and the times to just relax.

Ray.


----------



## BrianJP

mikebeaches said:


> Stayed overnight last Wednesday - no problems whatsoever.
> 
> However, was surprised that when we went to bed there were perhaps 8 other motorhomes and two or three cars in the vicinity. But at about 4am a number of French registered cars started arriving. And by morning - say about 7am - (as opposed to the middle of the night) the motorhome parking was half full of cars. Completely puzzled as to what that was all about? The cars did not appear to have any occupants when got up.
> 
> When we went through UK immigration to access the shuttle the guy asked if we'd slept in the van overnight. Also asked where we'd stayed. We told him and he was just about to wave us through when the garage at the rear of the motorhome caught his eye. "Oh, hang on a moment, can I have a look in that locker" - and with that he popped out of his booth to inspect inside the garage after I'd unlocked it. Thankfully, there was nothing untoward inside!


The French cars you mention are the night workers/shelf fillers who work for the stores in the centre.The main car parks around centre are chained off overnight so they have to park in this area and others on the opposite side of the centre. It had me puzzled for a while but with 2 dogs that need lots of walks day and night I soon sussed it out.


----------



## barryd

I watched a program a while ago about these poor people who are trying to get to the UK. The journey they undergo from Afganistan, Iraq or which ever country they originate from is both incredible and awful.

For many they sell their possesions or hand over their life savings if they are lucky enough to have any to couriers and end up in Ports in Greece or Turkey where they are often beaten up and abused or injured attemtping to get on boats or lorries. The journey all the way to Calais with no money, food or change of clothes cant be much fun.

Its tragic that people in 2011 are so desperate to attempt such a gruelling trip and more than likely fruitless one.

I feel sorry for them,


----------



## BrianJP

barryd said:


> I watched a program a while ago about these poor people who are trying to get to the UK. The journey they undergo from Afganistan, Iraq or which ever country they originate from is both incredible and awful.
> 
> For many they sell their possesions or hand over their life savings if they are lucky enough to have any to couriers and end up in Ports in Greece or Turkey where they are often beaten up and abused or injured attemtping to get on boats or lorries. The journey all the way to Calais with no money, food or change of clothes cant be much fun.
> 
> Its tragic that people in 2011 are so desperate to attempt such a gruelling trip and more than likely fruitless one.
> 
> I feel sorry for them,


Maybe but most of them are and always have ben economic migrants.I am afraid I dont have much sympathy with them.


----------



## mikebeaches

bellabee said:


> I think the cars which arrive on the car park in the early morning are vehicles belonging to workers at Cite Europe.


We wondered about that - but 4am? Seemed awfully early, but guess you may be correct. We didn't go into the shops, but are they open 24 hours? Or perhaps they were early morning cleaners or something?


----------



## adonisito

Stayed there lots of times, The only note of interest is that on 1 occasion we saw some poor bloke trying to get the 1 E coin out of the trollies. Not hardened gangsters I think.

Will stay there again in a few weeks, crap dog walk though.


----------



## mikebeaches

BrianJP said:


> The French cars you mention are the night workers/shelf fillers who work for the stores in the centre.The main car parks around centre are chained off overnight so they have to park in this area and others on the opposite side of the centre. It had me puzzled for a while but with 2 dogs that need lots of walks day and night I soon sussed it out.


Thanks Brian - I'm sure you're right. It just had us puzzled at the time, but your explanation about the other car parks being chained off clarifies things.


----------



## aldra

Economic from what

Rich to millionaires 

I don,t think so

Aldra


----------



## BrianJP

adonisito said:


> Stayed there lots of times, The only note of interest is that on 1 occasion we saw some poor bloke trying to get the 1 E coin out of the trollies. Not hardened gangsters I think.
> 
> Will stay there again in a few weeks, crap dog walk though.


If you walk out of the car park past the Police building to the first roundabout and turn left you will find acres of grass for walking dogs.Hope they dont like rabbits though ?


----------



## SueandRoger

Have used it many times over the years including twice this August and have never seen any problems.


----------



## locovan

Its the Lorry drivers that have the real problem 
In July this year :-
Two illegal immigrants have been found hidden on lorries at Ramgate port.

The Tunisian and Algerian stowaways were each found holding onto the axle of separate HGVs at the port on Thursday afternoon.

The UK Border Agency said it was taking steps to remove the men from the UK.

Lorry drivers and hauliers can face heavy fines if they are found to have illegal immigrants on board and fail to take proper measures to secure their vehicles.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
But one was hanging underneath a Motorhome and came from under it when a MHFacts member arrived at a MHF Rally about 2 years ago (was it Cornish farm?) so it can happen, always beware and keep an eye out you never know :wink:


----------



## jayboy

We always stay overnight (on our own one night) and everytime we see the illegal immigrants sniffing around the lorries (looking for a free ride)
The first time I saw them, I was concerned about possible attempted break ins to the motorhome but they don't seem to bother looking around the motorhomes.


----------



## BrianJP

jayboy said:


> We always stay overnight (on our own one night) and everytime we see the illegal immigrants sniffing around the lorries (looking for a free ride)
> The first time I saw them, I was concerned about possible attempted break ins to the motorhome but they don't seem to bother looking around the motorhomes.


Sorry but where are all these lorries.I have seen the maybe one tucked away in a corner but this is a park designated for Campervans and cars ???? And as I have already said if you see illegals call the police they are next door !!!!!!!!


----------



## an99uk

We stayed here in June of this year and saw nothing but last year a fellow motorhomer told us that he had got up about 4am because his dog wanted to go out. He told us that he saw 2 men sussing out under our van (we heard nothing) They would have been out of luck in trying to get to England because we were heading south. :roll: 

We always feel safe in this aire because of it's proximity to the police station. Just wish they would use the area that is now behind the metal fencing, there used to be a bourne behind there.

We did see the trolley coin kid testing his luck. Wonder if he lives local?

The store shuts at 10pm.


----------



## GerryD

We stay at Cite Europe at the start and end of every trip to France. We consider it to be the most secure stopover in France and since the official Camping Car area opened have not seen a single "illegal".
Not sure where the OP was, but certainly not where the rest of us have stayed.
Amazing how a thread can grow based on one uncorroburated report.
Gerry


----------



## quartet

*Some people cant take a hint*

Fact..... I stayed in the designated MH section last night next to a Kontiki 669 was that U?

Fact Desperate illegal immigrants were there for hours in broad daylight (at least)

Fact my ramps were stolen and my trailer dangerously interfered with
sinner that I am in a monsoon at 1 am i just checked the electrics and wheel bindings

MAYBE i WAS UNLUCKY WONDER IF THE COACH DRIVER FELT SO UNLUCKY SLAPPED WITH A HUGE FINE

I have contacted immigration /customs in the past and they wouldn't even note down registration numbers of vehicles I gave them

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...gqDxDQ&usg=AFQjCNHqddvB6tz2ZpAQ3P_gd0wCXcvBog


----------



## quartet

*I think some people would rather remain blissfully ignorant*



jayboy said:


> We always stay overnight (on our own one night) and everytime we see the illegal immigrants sniffing around the lorries (looking for a free ride)
> The first time I saw them, I was concerned about possible attempted break ins to the motorhome but they don't seem to bother looking around the motorhomes.


I would not have had issue with this place if I had not spotted these guys in broad daylight trying to get under vehicles and then found that I had problems with my trailer........... so much for "uncorroborated"


----------



## robrace

*Illegal immigrants.*

The reason these unfortunate people are so desperate to get to the Uk is that we are seen as a soft touch!Our French friends who stayed with us in August could'nt believe the stories in the Mail about immigrants being given £2m houses.They don't!Last year when we were with them in France Sarkozy was busy rounding up all those who had set up shanty towns under flyovers etc.His answer was to put them on a plane and send them home!!


----------



## quartet

*I wish you luck*

I honestly wish you luck if you still want to stay there!
I felt it my duty to let forum readers know that it is not 100% and I will let you know how much my "free stay" ends up costing me!
Most I have spoken to expect a 3 digit sum 
Barry


----------



## JockandRita

Whistlinggypsy (Bob & Barbara) had a bit of a scare, when overnighting at Cite Europe in the MH parking area, with one underneath, and one trying to climb on the roof. 
They ran off when Bob went outside to investigate, but both he and Barbara felt very unsafe after that, and moved on. 

Definitely corroborated. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## BrianJP

*Re: I think some people would rather remain blissfully ignor*



Bessie560 said:


> jayboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We always stay overnight (on our own one night) and everytime we see the illegal immigrants sniffing around the lorries (looking for a free ride)
> The first time I saw them, I was concerned about possible attempted break ins to the motorhome but they don't seem to bother looking around the motorhomes.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not have had issue with this place if I had not spotted these guys in broad daylight trying to get under vehicles and then found that I had problems with my trailer........... so much for "uncorroborated"
Click to expand...

Sorry and this is the last time I will say it.but why did'nt you call the Police as they are only next door to the camping car park.


----------



## JockandRita

*Re: I think some people would rather remain blissfully ignor*



BrianJP said:


> Sorry and this is the last time I will say it.but why did'nt you call the Police as they are only next door to the camping car park.


Brian, maybe the OP didn't know that he was in close proximity to the Police station, or maybe he assumed that a response from the French Police, would be similar to that which we have come to expect from our UK Police, ie, almost non existing.

I have been to Cite Europe as a coach driver as well as a MH'er several times, and I haven't noticed a Police Station close to either parking area.

I have no reason to disbelieve the OP, in their original thread.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## quartet

*Police not interested*

As I explained earlier immigration police were not interested in an earlier report from me and would not even note down registration numbers of vehicles! Even though I speak french i didn't know the non emergency french numbers (do you?) and these guys were attempting but not succeeding in getting on board ie didn't actually commit an offence ...when I saw them


----------



## BrianJP

Well we all miss things but this is a huge building with security gates etc,etc next to the coach park first and then the park designated for camping cars.To me it has always represented a sense of security when staying overnight at Cite de Europe.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

*Re: Illegal immigrants.*



robrace said:


> Snipped....Our French friends who stayed with us in August could'nt believe the stories in the Mail about immigrants being given £2m houses.


I know what you mean, I can't believe stories in the mail either. :lol:


----------



## Sideways86

*true*

I am shocked at this post, I have stayed at Citie Europe lots of times and (luckily) my only complaint was the police and tunnel police coming and going all night, just across the carpark diveded only by a wire fence

Are we all talking about the same area on the complex, lets face it all reports need to be considered, we all want to sleep safely in our trucks

Regards


----------



## exmusso

*Cite Europe*

Heard a rumour it's the training venue for catalytic convertor removals if they are fortunate to reach the UK. :?

As there are a wide selection of various motorhomes visiting, this enables them to check out the salient points before they arrive in the UK.

They are shown the difference beneath the coaches between 'cats' and the 'blue' tanks fitted for emissions. They would get really pisxxd
off if they removed one of them in error and were covered in urea.8O 8O

This explains the occasional motorhomer having a nocturnal visitor below their vehicle. :lol: :lol:

Have stayed in the Cite Europe expecting it to be open 24hrs but had to wait until it opened for last minute shopping before the Tunnel.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## brianamelia

*REPLY*

I am quite shocked at the tone of some of the posts towards the OP he was merely allerting people to a factual experience that happened 24 hours ago
Bri


----------



## BrianJP

*Re: REPLY*



brianamelia said:


> I am quite shocked at the tone of some of the posts towards the OP he was merely allerting people to a factual experience that happened 24 hours ago
> Bri


Having stayed there many times peacefully my only concern is if he had a problem he should have phone the police,they are waiting and only next door !


----------



## bognormike

*Re: REPLY*



brianamelia said:


> I am quite shocked at the tone of some of the posts towards the OP he was merely allerting people to a factual experience that happened 24 hours ago
> Bri


Thanks Brian

An offical comment here - please keep to the facts here, and do not go off topic into conjecture or speculation.

Mike - mods team


----------



## brianamelia

*Re: REPLY*



BrianJP said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite shocked at the tone of some of the posts towards the OP he was merely allerting people to a factual experience that happened 24 hours ago
> Bri
> 
> 
> 
> Having stayed there many times peacefully my only concern is if he had a problem he should have phone the police,they are waiting and only next door !
Click to expand...

Thats fine but give him the benefit of the doubt that he was in no way as familiar with the place as you, it also doesnt alter the fact that what happened happened only 24 hours ago .
Bri


----------



## Techno100

I'm not shocked at all. One experience should not put EVERYONE off? or we would never cross the road again when someone got hit by a bus. Where ever we stop all that matters is how it appears and feels when YOU are there.



> Cite Europ is not safe!


 Is not fact in MY experience


----------



## teemyob

*Stayed*

I have always got a bad vibe when I have turned up at Cité Europe parking.

Not even that keen on the calais aire these days. But do use it.

I prefer to drive (even if out of my way or wrong direction) to Le Touquet.

TM


----------



## brianamelia

Techno100 said:


> I'm not shocked at all. One experience should not put EVERYONE off? or we would never cross the road again when someone got hit by a bus. Where ever we stop all that matters is how it appears and feels when YOU are there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cite Europ is not safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Is not fact in MY experience
Click to expand...

Agreed but the next person would cross the road with more caution after being alerted by the original incident
Bri


----------



## Techno100

Maybe then it ought to have been titled "I had a bad experience, beware"


----------



## quartet

*I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE BEWARE*

I had a bad experience trying to alert fellow MH owners and expressed my opinion that it is not safe and the reasons why and also why I didn't contact police. 
So future posters like me Beware!
Thanks to those who took it in the spirit intended and those blinkered, best of luck! You may need it!
Barry


----------



## locovan

This is not a gassing story 
It is one of the reasons we are stopped and searched as we come through Immigration.
When they closed the Jungle in 2009 it didnt make the problem go away and it has been filmed time and time again with people stowing away on lorries.
They are desperate people so they still try to get to the UK.





Just because you dont see it doesnt mean it doesnt happen. :wink:


----------



## tonyt

............and some of those who make it through will, in time, buy a motorhome, join MHF and get back on the ferry to spend their free time in France!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here? As for the Police presence,i have seen them running around in the lorry queues,having got through customs and police guards at the dock gates,02.30hrs,so much for deterrent. When stopping at the Aire at Le Portal,Boulogne,on the last dog walk,really checked the area,but was glad in the morning when all was ok.
They used to be in the fields and bushes at Jabbeke services,out near Ostende, and if we could not make Calais,had to park 25 km out at least,so 300mtrs,is not enough to put them off. Lots of people have not been burgled,lots have,it was not safe in that spot so they warned us.
Ted.
PS. Le Portal Aire,for those who don't know, walk up over the grass towards the sea,in places it is a steep climb down to the beach but there are easy routes,walk the growler along the beach,job done.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Are you sure "illegal" immigrants stole your ramps and not the local scrap metal merchant?
I shall continue to use the fascility, I would hate to be gassed and robbed on an aire. And then come and report it on here


Dave p


----------



## quartet

*Who dunnit?*

Hi
I am not sure who did it!
Unless the immigrants wanted to shield themselves from the tunnel
under vehicle cameras. I doubt very much it was them. I was merely pointing out that there were unsavoury characters in broad daylight.
Sad to say there were other MH owners with trailers next to me who may have taken a fancy to them! I just don't know what sort of T*** would do a trick like that!
Hedleys of Durham wanted £150 for replacement ramps as they are no longer made except to order.
+ £50 for a jockey wheel assembly! For once I was eagle eyed and LUCKY ! I spotted the skeleton of a ramp against a wall and asked for that and one made to match and they did it for £45 and gave me just the wheel of the jockey assembly for £10 for which I am very grateful to them!!!!!!! If it happens to you I can assure you it'll cost the higher amount! Obviously they will be kept inside the smart or padlocked at least in future Wherever I go!
Footnote 
Tried to get the Smart off the trailer and the battery is flat!
How to you get to the battery via the electrically operated boot!
DOH ! Phoned the RAC I have European, arrival, relay, roadside but not homestart grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## mrbricolage

I've never stayed at Cite Europe. The Aires book does not recommend an overnight stop so I don't. 
There are plenty of other aires within a short drive that is well away from Calais and the pressures of an immigration hotspot.
It's not exactly the prettiest aire so I dont really see why there is such an obsession with it apart from it being free!


----------



## Jented

Hi Bessie.
The ramps could be tied up under a trailer to make one or two bunks,start thinking,"Outside the box!!",because they are thinking,"Under/over,whatever", the box,thats me to the promised land.
Gearjammer.


----------



## tattytony

I have to put my two penneth worth in here:

1, I have stayed at Cite Europe on many occasions as well as many other Aires across France  

2, Cite Europe is a MH parking aire that allows overnight, it is Not official and that came from the security at the help desk after they contacted their office to confirm. They do allow and have no problem with people overnighting there.

3, Yes I have seen illegals (only a few) there but always passing away from us when we have stopped.

4, MrB it not an obsession but when you have very limited time away and have to get stupidoclock trains at night it is an ideal quick stopover for sleep after a 5 hr drive before our onward journey into France and beyond, I have a few times tried for Gravelines and got caught out as it was full as were others south as most of our travels are during holidays and weekends :roll: 

5, I will use it again and I will be careful like I always try to be but they are welcome to hang on as we never stop there on return only on the way out so we will be taking any stowaways on a journey they don't wish to go on :lol: 

I am aware that people are trying to get to our great land for as much freebies as they can get, well why not there are enough brits doing the same :roll: 

Thanks for reading my rant :lol:


----------



## CliffyP

*Re: I HAD A BAD EXPERIENCE BEWARE*



Bessie560 said:


> I had a bad experience trying to alert fellow MH owners and expressed my opinion that it is not safe and the reasons why and also why I didn't contact police.
> So future posters like me Beware!
> Thanks to those who took it in the spirit intended and those blinkered, best of luck! You may need it!
> Barry


One of the problems Barry is that an amazing amount of people are oblivious to whats going on around them. Then they are shocked when. something happens.
I always take a good look at whats around me and who is about before staying anywhere. And you cant beat a dog for an alarm system. :wink:


----------



## mrbricolage

Tony

If you look at the number of references in MHF France touring forum then I think you'll find that it is mentioned more often than perhaps any other aire? Maybe I'm wrong but it seems like it to me.

Usually I plan my trip so I do not have to stop in Calais or it's environs. Whether it means I have to spend a few more pennies (or pounds) on a more expensive fare so that I can get an hour or so away from Calais. 
I too am limited to holidays and weekends for my getaways but for the sake of a few quid and 40 mins drive I would rather stay somewhere nicer and safer.

I am not telling you how to organise your trip away. Merely pointing out there are other options available. Whether you choose to investigate them is your decision entirely.


----------



## raynipper

20 years ago before the immigrant problem was so acute, we used to do 'booze runs' to Calais and Boulogne 6 to 8 times a winter.

We have had the van shot at presumably with an air gun that put several dents in the side.
We have been robbed of most of the booze and **** while in a restaurant looking directly at the car. 
We have had the car broken into at the Auchan car park.

We have also suffered car break ins in Lille while on location with the BBC.

Ray.


----------



## quartet

*It was a treat!*

Hi
Staying there was supposed to be a bit of a treat. I never even used Aires normally but fancied sampling some of the 3 brasseries beer in the centre as i have always been driving and not felt able to in the past. So I had my moules frites and 3 large beers but have paid a handsome premium for it and will return to the comparative safety of campsites in future. It was not me being a cheap skate!. In future i think the £13.90 on eurochques will be well spent. By the way La croix du vieux pont was lovely and quiet and although I don't normally go on family sites I could not fault it at this time of year!
PS I did have a dog ...albeit a shih tzu who remained in the van for my short absence!
Anyway trailer fixed, Smart off loaded. I'll put it down to experience!
Thank you for the PMs of support...there are some very kind people in this world too!!!!!
Barry


----------



## tattytony

mrbricolage said:


> Tony
> 
> If you look at the number of references in MHF France touring forum then I think you'll find that it is mentioned more often than perhaps any other aire? Maybe I'm wrong but it seems like it to me.
> 
> Usually I plan my trip so I do not have to stop in Calais or it's environs. Whether it means I have to spend a few more pennies (or pounds) on a more expensive fare so that I can get an hour or so away from Calais.
> I too am limited to holidays and weekends for my getaways but for the sake of a few quid and 40 mins drive I would rather stay somewhere nicer and safer.
> 
> I am not telling you how to organise your trip away. Merely pointing out there are other options available. Whether you choose to investigate them is your decision entirely.


Thanks for your input,
Cost is not the issue it is timing and when we leave Taunton to Dover at 6pm Friday I have to rely on a late train as we get to Folkestone at 11 ish then the train so we get to Calais after 1am local then it is time to rest not drive for an 1hr guessing if there might be space at the next aire.

I am always open to options 

I usually am always away from this aire early so scenery is not an issue either nor facilities :wink:


----------



## tonyt

I doubt anyone overnights at CE for the scenery.

It's convenient for the ports, easy to find at any time of day or night, has an large supermarket to stock up at either outbond or returning, always has space, is adjacent to the main highway and is no safer/unsafe that any other stopping place.

Same rules apply there as do at any aire or campsite, UK or elsewhere - be aware, be prepared and be careful.


----------



## GEMMY

Tony, space is never an issue on the yacht basin, Will accomodate 300+ vans.  

tony


----------



## tattytony

GEMMY said:


> Tony, space is never an issue on the yacht basin, Will accomodate 300+ vans.
> 
> tony


Hi Tony

Where is the yacht basin please?


----------



## Techno100

http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Calais/17096716_BnRjn2#1295411265_ML3qSHk


----------



## tattytony

Techno100 said:


> http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Calais/17096716_BnRjn2#1295411265_ML3qSHk


Do you have the gps or address I could nick please :wink:


----------



## Techno100

tattytony said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Calais/17096716_BnRjn2#1295411265_ML3qSHk
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the gps or address I could nick please :wink:
Click to expand...

Boulevard du 8 Mai. Just turn right out of the ferry for coquelles
http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?cp=50.961049|1.846443&style=h&lvl=15&v=1


----------



## GEMMY

Entrance to the yacht basin:

50.958850 x 1.838466

tony


----------



## Techno100

That dont look quite right Tony HOWEVER you will happen across it with those 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?rlz=1C1LAVG_enGB408GB408&q=50.958850++1.838466&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x47dc3fa61317ed2f:0x130af13e645c6421,%2B50%C2%B0+57'+38.85%22,+%2B1%C2%B0+50'+25.50%22&gl=uk&ei=qEV3Tp6jCaey0QWt0Y3-CQ&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBsQ8gEwAA


----------



## GEMMY

That's queer, 8O Hovered over the entrance, read off google earth the co-ords, :? 8O :lol: 

tony


----------



## GEMMY

WE'RE ALL DOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE MAGNETIC POLE HAS SHIFTED!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 

tony


----------



## Techno100

From memory it's just before the roundabout on the boulevard del
la resistance before you would get to the boulevard du 8 Mai


----------



## spykal

Hi

The Calais Yacht Basin is in our database, it is reviewed by Peejay it is also shown on the campsite map and comes complete with reviews and a street view of the entrance :wink:

Calais Yacht Basin <<<

but it could do with some more recent members reviews and updates .... :wink:

Mike


----------



## bognormike

We were there on the night of 2nd September - got in late, left early, no problems apart from some noise from people coming out of bars / restaurants at midnight-ish.


----------



## Techno100




----------



## JockandRita

Last time we were there, it was a Saturday night, and it soon filled with trucks trying to get off the road before Sunday.

It is very handy for a meal and a drink in the town centre. Whilst there, we saw illegals getting into a curtain side trailer.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Jented quote:
Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here? 

How do they know which way vehicles overnighting in Cite europe are going the following morning?

Dave p


----------



## Techno100

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Jented quote:
> Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here?
> 
> How do they know which way vehicles overnighting in Cite europe are going the following morning?
> 
> Dave p


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Jented quote:
> Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here?
> 
> How do they know which way vehicles overnighting in Cite europe are going the following morning?
> 
> Dave p


They ask the driver :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

If they asked me I would always say Spain 8) 

Dave p


----------



## tonyt

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If they asked me I would always say Spain 8)
> 
> Dave p


Didn't know you spoke so many foreign languages - maybe you just Google Translate?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

One of my hidden talents.

Its simple Tony.
Just point into any direction and say England No

Espana YES. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dave p
.


----------



## emjaiuk

locovan said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jented quote:
> Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here?
> 
> How do they know which way vehicles overnighting in Cite europe are going the following morning?
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> They ask the driver :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Not always :lol: A few months back I'd stopped just the Calais side of the A26 toll booth, when I saw an artic slowing down the other side, and what ended up being a total of 11 men clambering down from the roof, all but one coming down between the trailer and the tractor whilst it was moving. They must be very desperate or very stupid or have the same mindset as some asian railway passengers!

As regards an earlier poster suggesting calllling the police, they were on my side of the motorway, but didn't appear to do anything as the men disapeared into the bushes.

Malcolm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Too much paperwork and an interpreter required.


DAve p


----------



## BrianJP

emjaiuk said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jented quote:
> Just an observation,these people trying to get to England have travelled hundreds of miles,to get to Calais,do you honestly think that a 300mtrs walk is going to put them off of a chance to get here?
> 
> How do they know which way vehicles overnighting in Cite europe are going the following morning?
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> They ask the driver :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not always :lol: A few months back I'd stopped just the Calais side of the A26 toll booth, when I saw an artic slowing down the other side, and what ended up being a total of 11 men clambering down from the roof, all but one coming down between the trailer and the tractor whilst it was moving. They must be very desperate or very stupid or have the same mindset as some asian railway passengers!
> 
> As regards an earlier poster suggesting calllling the police, they were on my side of the motorway, but didn't appear to do anything as the men disapeared into the bushes.
> 
> Subject of the original post was regarding safety at Cite de Europe Aire .Therefore calling the Police should produce a result especially as the station is next to the aire. Also as already stated I dont buy illegal immigrants trying to clamber under or interfere with MH's at Cite de Europe.How the hell do they know where they are going?
> Malcolm
Click to expand...


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Have a good laugh,BUT. These people have come,as i said ,Hundreds of miles.they have managed this without posting on some forum or another,"How do i?"
You must think they are as daft as some folk appear to be in england,they don't just pole up and jump on any lorry,most of them have been there weeks and don't just sit there playing with there ferret but OBSERVE!!,word gets passed down to the new arrivals,most can speak english,so YES!! if push came to shove they COULD ask the driver,OH,Thrice LOL..
Over a period of time,different hauliers work in a set pattern,regular work,so there is one clue to be gained,and silly me,if i was sat outside the docks in Calais,would i be getting on a lorry just fresh off the boat?.
Hope that helps you to get inside their heads a bit,when they leave a Hovel,that is the result of their corrupt governments,not theirs,do they go on a channel like "Facebook "etc asking which way?,where to stop over?. no,survival kicks in,NO safety net,its muck or nettles.
Most of us on here would move heaven and earth to make a better life for our families,even to riding on two stolen car ramps strung across a chassis and only them and a couple of old bread crates tied between them that decide your fate, SEEN it,so sad.
Where do they get the bread crates? ask them,remember,they CAN speak english,during the day,they can be seen sledging down the islands,from the supports on the Corridor,(Road) A16.on them,waiting for the dark of the night.
Gearjammer.


----------



## Jented

Hi. 
Sorry i got steamed up the 02.30hrs night,i was in the queue to load at Calais,just having a doze,there was a mighty banging on the door and a chap stood there with an iron bar in his hand,my first thought was,"Where did i upset this....person" he started shouting " They are trying to get under your trailer",i thought RELIEF!.
Had they got under the trailer onto the axles,they would have been mincemeat at the end of the lane,it was a Broshuis rear steer,trombone, with 60ft of steel on it,the axles were engaged,so MINCE!
Stay where you like, but i prefer to be further away from a known source of trouble,than 300mtrs,when all thats between me and it, is a flimsy door. 
 Stay well,stay lucky.
Ted
PS. If i still remember that,what if they had got under unseen,and i had pulled off..... Focuses your mind.


----------



## GEMMY

If someone got under mine, I'd make sure I ran over him and reversed to make sure. :twisted: 

tony


----------



## Wilmannie

This is a horrible thread!
Have stoppped and shopped at Cite of Europe many times but never no more


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

My first tunnel crossing home my lockers were inspected at immigration check.
The officer did ask where I had stayed the night . I told him cite europe.
He then told me that they do try to get into lockers.
I asked him how do they know that we are comming home. He did not answer.

Dave p


----------



## quartet

*Single uncorroborated report!*

Did somebody suggest scaremongering and a single uncorroberated report?
Keep safe
Barry


----------



## Techno100

Barry
The whole world is not safe. Got to be on your guard everywhere


----------



## peedee

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I asked him how do they know that we are comming home.
> 
> Dave p


Perhaps the sun tan is a giveaway 

Why take a chance, I personally think there are better places to stay, you only have to drive a few miles. Have a look in the campsite database.

peedee


----------



## AlanVal

Talking to friends who came back from France in July ,They said there was no overnighting at Euro Cite say there is signs up now!! We stayed there in May no with no problems at all..Can anyone confirm this for us, just in case we want to stay there in a couple of weeks time...
Val


----------



## bognormike

nobody else has said anything about any signs, and I didn't see anything in mid-September


----------



## chrisdougie

*Euro Cite*



AlanVal said:


> Talking to friends who came back from France in July ,They said there was no overnighting at Euro Cite say there is signs up now!! We stayed there in May no with no problems at all..Can anyone confirm this for us, just in case we want to stay there in a couple of weeks time...
> Val


Hi
We stayed here on october 6th no problems we did see a couple of guys wandering about the bus park looking under the buses but we felt safe.

Christine & Dougie


----------



## AlanVal

Most probably got it wrong they said they saw the sign saying no overnight parking and went over to City Europe and asked and they said no they could,nt stay over!! Sometimes people get it wrong usually turns out they were at the wrong place...I like to check before I act on it, you get so many stories saying you cant park here or there and when you go there is no problem ..lol.....

Val


----------



## tonyt

No "no overnighting" signs there this week - in fact the standard MH sign at the entrance looks newly painted/cleaned. 

9 vans overnighted on Tuesday.


----------



## steco1958

Stayed there in May, and August, this year, will be staying there again in November.

The August trip, had the boat on the back, no problems. I always check the lockers and trailer prior to setting off, wherever I have stopped, even for lunch.


----------



## AlanVal

Thanks Tony,Good to know its still ok there.Will ask them again about it they don`t wild camp or stay out with camp sites much so were probably a bit apprehensive,strange they said there were no other vans there? goodness knows where they were trying to park lol.

Val


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Another confirmation:

We stayed there at the beginning of our holiday on 24th August and again on the way home on 11th Sept. No problem either time and it was perfectly clear to us, from the signs and the other vans that we were allowed to overnight. It is though a huge place and we initially spent some time being directed by our satnav to the wrong entrances. Here we found height barriers barred our way. There are no doubt other accessible areas nearby where no overnighting is allowed.


Chris


----------



## sylke

But of course you only feel safe if these things don't happen while you are there! If they do then it's a different story & you try to warn your fellow travelers.


----------



## tonyt

................. on second thoughts, I agree, Cite Europe isn't safe - I've been "robbed" there a number of times!

Let my wife loose anywhere near a C&A store and my credit card gets red hot 8O


----------



## loddy

I have stayed numerous times ( next to the police station where the coaches park ) and have watched the lads trying to obtain a free ride under the coaches, they have never caused us any problems or cause for concern, I even gave one a bottle of water once , he looked thirsty and broke.
After all they are only seeking a better life

Loddy


----------



## carol

We stayed for a night when we arrived end go August and again for two nights last Tues and Wed before catching train home early Thursday morning. Both last two nights had 5/6 nhs and no incidents. We have used this stopping place for our last 8 visits. 

Carol


----------



## jud

hi . we never stop anywhere over night except calais ticket office where it is guaranteed to be safe and in our book that's what counts i know it can be noisy sometimes ( but so can calais aire and you have to pay for that ). these people are so desperate to get to england ( passing through other e.u countries i might add ) to seek a better life ( at our expense ). my wife as an ex benefit fraud investigator will tell you that is hog wash why do you think they are in calias in the first place because they like the sea air .jud


----------



## loddy

jud said:


> hi . we never stop anywhere over night except calais ticket office where it is guaranteed to be safe and in our book that's what counts i know it can be noisy sometimes ( but so can calais aire and you have to pay for that ). these people are so desperate to get to england ( passing through other e.u countries i might add ) to seek a better life ( at our expense ). my wife as an ex benefit fraud investigator will tell you that is hog wash why do you think they are in calias in the first place because they like the sea air .jud


What's hog wash ?? the fact they want a better life or they are trying to get into England.

I think you will find they are hardworking and friendly, it's the English trash that cost us money

Loddy


----------



## jud

loddy said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi . we never stop anywhere over night except calais ticket office where it is guaranteed to be safe and in our book that's what counts i know it can be noisy sometimes ( but so can calais aire and you have to pay for that ). these people are so desperate to get to england ( passing through other e.u countries i might add ) to seek a better life ( at our expense ). my wife as an ex benefit fraud investigator will tell you that is hog wash why do you think they are in calias in the first place because they like the sea air .jud
> 
> 
> 
> What's hog wash ?? the fact they want a better life or they are trying to get into England.
> 
> I think you will find they are hardworking and friendly, it's the English trash that cost us money
> 
> Loddy
Click to expand...

well loddy YOU are talking absolute trash have you been to Calais lately on the way to the aire near the beach they are lying on the grass fast asleep leaving rubbish all over the truck park while waiting to get to england to steal our taxes and rape our country . why do you think women now have to work till they drop any ideas :?: wake up and smell the coffee.jud


----------



## BillCreer

A *bigot* is a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices, especially one exhibiting intolerance, and animosity toward those of differing beliefs. The predominant usage in modern English refers to persons hostile to those of differing sex, race, ethnicity, religion or spirituality, nationality, language, inter-regional prejudice, gender and sexual orientation, age, homelessness, various medical disorders particularly behavioral disorders and addictive disorders.


----------



## jud

BillCreer said:


> A *bigot* is a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices, especially one exhibiting intolerance, and animosity toward those of differing beliefs. The predominant usage in modern English refers to persons hostile to those of differing sex, race, ethnicity, religion or spirituality, nationality, language, inter-regional prejudice, gender and sexual orientation, age, homelessness, various medical disorders particularly behavioral disorders and addictive disorders.


 NO WONDER THE COUNTY IS IN A MESS.jud


----------



## moblee

(Yesterday) We saw about 15 immigrants on a road called Rue de berne in Calais,I asked my wife if her door was locked as they Really stared at our GB plated motorhome :!: 

(Could) have been a Wrong place, wrong time scenario.


----------



## jud

moblee said:


> (Yesterday) We saw about 15 immigrants on a road called Rue de berne in Calais,I asked my wife if her door was locked as they Really stared at our GB plated motorhome :!:
> 
> (Could) have been a Wrong place, wrong time scenario.[/quote ]hi moblee its o.k loddy said they are hardworking people open up your m/h for them otherwise you will get called a bigot by a pillock.jud


----------



## BrianJP

Point here is specifically about Cite de Europe and I have stayed there many many times and walked about in daylight and dark with our 2 dogs, not seen any suspect persons yet .However if you do see them in the Aire that also doubles up as the staff car park for night workers at Cite de Europe and as such can be busy,as I have said before JUST CALL THE POLICE . they are only next door and wont take long to arrive .They will be interested .I asked an officer 3 weeks ago outside the Police HQ if they would respond and he said yes definitely or something like that in French !. Secondly what do you think these persons are going to do to a motorhome parked up amongst others in a large well lit car park. They want to get to UK.How do they know you if are going there and when .


----------



## moblee

I only added what happened in the (Last 24 hours) !!
Just to let people know it's still going on & not to be complacent.


----------



## jud

BrianJP said:


> Point here is specifically about Cite de Europe and I have stayed there many many times and walked about in daylight and dark with our 2 dogs, not seen any suspect persons yet .However if you do see them in the Aire that also doubles up as the staff car park for night workers at Cite de Europe and as such can be busy,as I have said before JUST CALL THE POLICE . they are only next door and wont take long to arrive .They will be interested .I asked an officer 3 weeks ago outside the Police HQ if they would respond and he said yes definitely or something like that in French !. Secondly what do you think these persons are going to do to a motorhome parked up amongst others in a large well lit car park. They want to get to UK.How do they know you if are going there and when .


 well for a start not everybody has two dogs with them so you have nothing to worry about. pass ports. money . an unlocked garage. don't forget these people have nothing and something is better than nothing. but it will not be from me.jud


----------



## BrianJP

jud said:


> BrianJP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point here is specifically about Cite de Europe and I have stayed there many many times and walked about in daylight and dark with our 2 dogs, not seen any suspect persons yet .However if you do see them in the Aire that also doubles up as the staff car park for night workers at Cite de Europe and as such can be busy,as I have said before JUST CALL THE POLICE . they are only next door and wont take long to arrive .They will be interested .I asked an officer 3 weeks ago outside the Police HQ if they would respond and he said yes definitely or something like that in French !. Secondly what do you think these persons are going to do to a motorhome parked up amongst others in a large well lit car park. They want to get to UK.How do they know you if are going there and when .
> 
> 
> 
> well for a start not everybody has two dogs with them so you have nothing to worry about. pass ports. money . an unlocked garage. don't forget these people have nothing and something is better than nothing. but it will not be from me.jud
Click to expand...

Well lock the garage put valuables in a secure safe and dont worry so much about things that probably wont happen. Not everybody out there is after what you have .It took me a while to realise that.


----------



## BillCreer

jud said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A *bigot* is a person obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices, especially one exhibiting intolerance, and animosity toward those of differing beliefs. The predominant usage in modern English refers to persons hostile to those of differing sex, race, ethnicity, religion or spirituality, nationality, language, inter-regional prejudice, gender and sexual orientation, age, homelessness, various medical disorders particularly behavioral disorders and addictive disorders.
> 
> 
> 
> NO WONDER THE COUNTY IS IN A MESS.jud
Click to expand...

Too many Bigots?

Is pillock the best that you can do?


----------



## GerryD

In the 10 years that we have been crossing the channel with the motorhome the safest place for a stopover at Calais has always been in our opinion Cite Europe or the Ferry Terminal. We have never seen any "undesirables" at either of these places, probably because they are regularly patrolled and monitored.
The one place that we would never again stop is the Calais Aire. There are too many undesirables occupying the area just outside the Aire and far too many "Travellers" on the Aire.
Gerry


----------



## peejay

We had an 'undesirable' jump on the roof of our van at Cite Europe.

He wasn't best pleased when we dropped him off at Luxembourg on the way south.

Pete

Actually I made that up


----------



## bognormike

can we please keep on topic here? And please abide by the site rules or you will be kicked from the thread.


Mike
mods team


----------



## loddy

It's as good as a gassing thread

loddy


----------



## BrianJP

bognormike said:


> can we please keep on topic here? And please abide by the site rules or you will be kicked from the thread.
> 
> Mike
> mods team


Well said. I suspect from some of the comments here that many of the contribitors have never stayed at the Cite de Europe aire or have never even parked there often having gone to the wrong Car Park and some just want to push forward their views on the immotive subject of illegal immigrants.


----------



## tonyt

What I have noticed over the last few years is the increasing number of cars (French) that now park there during shopping hours. It used to be predominantly MHs but it looks like the locals like to park where there's a bit more space.

My only gripe about the place is that it's blooming difficult to push a plonk loaded trolley across those cobbles.


----------

